# Gloucester attorney plans challenge to Kerry in ’08



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By *Associated Press*
Thursday, May 17, 2007 - Updated: 05:23 PM EST

*B*OSTON - A Gloucester attorney is planning to challenge U.S. Sen. *John Kerry* in the 2008 election, saying the Massachusetts Democrat was wrong to support military intervention in Iraq and should be replaced to bring a fresh perspective into the political system. 
Edward O'Reilly, a former lobsterman, firefighter, Gloucester city councilor and Gloucester School Committee member, plans to run as a Democrat. 
"This is no flash in the pan," O'Reilly said Thursday as he dropped off news releases at the Statehouse. "I've devoted a lot of time to planning this campaign." 
O'Reilly, 53, plans a formal announcement Saturday at the Democratic State Convention in Amherst. A year from now, he will need to gain the support of 15 percent of the convention delegates to secure a spot on the Democratic primary ballot against Kerry, who was his party's 2004 presidential nominee and has served in the U.S. Senate since 1985.

Full story: http://news.bostonherald.com/localPolitics/view.bg?articleid=1001796


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

Published: May 18, 2007 12:00 am 
Gloucester attorney to challenge Kerry for party nomination
*By Edward Mason , Staff writer*
Gloucester Daily Times

BOSTON - U.S. Sen. John Kerry may have competition for the Democratic Senate nomination in 2008.

Gloucester defense attorney Edward O'Reilly said yesterday he will formally announce his bid at this weekend's Democratic Party convention in Amherst.

He'll also need to collect 10,000 signatures by May 6, 2008, to gain a spot on the Democratic primary ballot.

The former Gloucester city councilor and School Committee chairman said Kerry's vote to authorize force in Iraq in 2002 is one reason why he's running. O'Reilly, 53, said he would vote to immediately withdraw troops from Iraq.

"Immediately, like today," O'Reilly said. "And keep a temporary force in the area to fight al-Qaida."

He also said Kerry mishandled contributions to his presidential campaign - including $2,000 O'Reilly donated. O'Reilly said Kerry should have used money in his account to challenge the results in Ohio, the state whose electoral college votes put George W. Bush ahead. There were allegations of voter fraud in Ohio.

Instead, O'Reilly said, Kerry is using the money left from his presidential bid to help fund his re-election campaign.

"There are a lot of things that have been building up," O'Reilly said of his issues with Massachusetts' junior senator.

Kerry was elected to the Senate in 1984. His closest race came in 1996, when then Gov. William Weld, a Republican, challenged him in the general election.

As O'Reilly announces his run, Kerry is kicking off his re-election campaign. Kerry is holding events across the North Shore on Monday and later that evening is holding a fundraiser in Boston expected to net $250,000.

Amy Brundage, a Kerry spokeswoman, said the senator looks forward to the campaign. She said Kerry is "leading the fight in the Senate to end the war in Iraq (and) bring the troops home."

This is no quixotic venture - it's one that has been in the making for years, O'Reilly said.

O'Reilly said he'll leave his law practice in the hands of a partner while he campaigns full-time.

He said he's not concerned about raising money. A supporter of Howard Dean's presidential campaign, O'Reilly said he hopes to follow Dean and raise small contributions from many donors.

Gloucester Democratic Committee Treasurer Patrick Abegg said he wasn't surprised by O'Reilly's announcement.

"He has always been passionate about it," he said.

Abegg said odds may be stacked against O'Reilly but sees competition as a good thing.

"It's always a challenge taking on an incumbent," he said. "Even if you don't succeed, it's good to bring light to some of the issues that are important to you."

O'Reilly has been an attorney for 25 years. He also is a former firefighter, corrections officer at Norfolk State Prison and Gloucester lobsterman. He hails from Watertown, and has degrees from the University of Massachusetts and New England School of Law.

Asked whether he can beat Kerry, O'Reilly said that's the wrong question. It's whether voters want change.

"It's not whether I can beat him," O'Reilly said. "If they want a new senator, it's up to them."

_Staff reporter Julio Chuy contributed to this story._


----------



## DeputyFife (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow...I can't believe he is going to run against Kerry. It's a been a while since I've seen him, but if I'm not mistaken, he bears a strikingly strong resemblance to a (much skinnier) Ted Kennedy.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

It would be nice to see Kerry out of office. Maybe he could go back to "writing" as he claimed his profession was when he was in the USNR.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't care if he has three heads and a tail he gets my vote.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Great, another idiot liberal democrat, just what we need!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

Criminal defense lawyer vs. soulless liberal scumbag traitor.

Firing squad or electrocution?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Great, somebody to the "left" of Jon Carry...


----------

